# [Solved]jaką darmową skrzynke email wybrać?

## rad_kk

witam

jaka skrzynka pocztowa jest obecnie najlepsza? nie jest mi potrzebna duża pojemność, ani wielki załącznik. zależy na jak najprostszej obsłudze i braku reklam w formie wiadomości(od portalu), fajne by było gdyby skrzynka miało możliwość tworzenia dodatkowych aliasów, ale nie jest to konieczne. obecnie korzystam z o2 ale nie jestem zadowolony. polećcie mi dobrą skrzynkę która nie jest ani gmailem ani hotmailem.Last edited by rad_kk on Fri May 06, 2011 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> nie jest ani gmailem ani hotmailem

 

czemu nie?

----------

## rad_kk

 *Quote:*   

> czemu nie?

 

trochę się nimi "bawiłem" i hotmail jest jak dla mnie zbyt przeładowany i skomplikowany, a gmail ma nie fajną politykę prywatności i chcą zbierać zdecydowanie za dużo danych o mnie np. 1, 2, 3. nie jestem paranoikiem, ale co za dużo...

----------

## Garrappachc

Jeżeli Ci to tak przeszkadza, to ja nie wnikam, ale mimo wszystko to są automaty. Ja od zawsze używam GMaila i sobie wielce chwalę. Ciężko Ci będzie znaleźć dobrą skrzynkę z takimi wymaganiami.

----------

## soban_

Tak samo popieram gmaila - zwlaszcza ze gmail labs oferuje mase dodatkow.

----------

## canis_lupus

Jak wam zalezy na prywatności to moze GPG? Takie to proste. Tak na prawdę gmail nie rozni się niczym od innych - jedynie ma napisane co robi.

----------

## Pryka

@rad_kk wiesz... każda poczta wyposażona w filtr antyspamowy "czyta" Twoje maile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja mam konta na gmailu, tlenie i interii.

Kiedyś miałem też na onecie i wp.

Pobierzne testy pokazują jedno:

Gmail filtruje spam, Interia przepuszcza większość spamu, Tlen ma tyle reklam, że bez starannego filtrowania  w ogóle w nich nie mogę znaleźć ani maili, ani spamu  :Wink: 

Jak wysyłam maila z jakimś exploitem czy choćby eicarem, to przez tlen przechodzi jak przez masło, przez interię czasami też, gmail zawsze wywala z powodu  *gmail wrote:*   

> illegal attachment

 

Dlatego mam gmaila, natomiast co do zaglądania do maili, to nieszyfrowana wiadomość zawsze może być przez jakiś serwer po drodze "przeczytana", za to szyfrowanie gpg jest bardzo fajne, ale ciężkie w zastosowaniu, - mało Ludzi w Polsce wie, co to gpg.

Podobnie jest z tłumaczeniem Ludziom, co to za zwierzę, ten jabber, i że to naprawdę  nie gryzie.  :Smile: 

Bo większość moich znajomych ma tylko i wyłącznie numer gadu, ze wszystkimi tego konsekwencjami  :Very Happy: 

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun May 01, 2011 1:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## soban_

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Gmail filtruje spam, Interia przepuszcza większość spamu, Tlen ma tyle reklam, że bez starannego filtrowania  w ogóle w nich nie mogę znaleźć ani maili, ani spamu ;)

 To mnie wlasnie zmotywowalo do uzywania Gmaila, zwlaszcza ze na poczatku dostawalem nawet po 1,5k spamu na miesiac - gdzie Gmail ladnie  to filtruje/filtrowal. Btw polecam http://www.spamcop.net/ - ladnie potrafia zajac sie sprawa (-:

----------

## rad_kk

przekonaliście mnie chłopaki - Gmail  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

a więc [SOLVED], proszę Pana ; )

----------

